# R.T.C-HandelsgmbH - neue [.....]?



## djmugge (6 September 2009)

Wir haben gestern Post bekommen von einem Inkasso namens Acoreus. Diese vetreten wie sie behaupten eine   *R.T.C-HandelsgmbH - Friedrich Müller
*Merkwürdigerweise ist diese Firma bei Google nicht zu finden, auch das Inkasso hat in der Vergangenheit schon mal die eine oder andere Abo[.......] unterstützt. Der Forderungsbetrag von 49,90 Euro passt hier noch ganz gut rein.

Hat jemand schonmal was von dieser Firma gehört? Friedrich Müller ist mir in einem anderen Zusammenhang bekannt, da gehts um Abzocke mit Lotto Spielen.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 September 2009)

*AW: R.T.C-HandelsgmbH - neue [.........]firma?*

Der Name "Friedrich Müller" ist in der Tat durch unseriöse Geschäfte im Zusammenhang mit Gewinnbriefen und Gewinnanrufen bekanntgeworden. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Pseudonym für einen bekannten Wiener "Unternehmer".

Bei der "RTC" könnte es sich um die "RTC Consulting GmbH" in Wien handeln.
Dazu gibt es etliches bei Google.
Nur ein Beispiel:
G.N.V. / Friedrich Müller - Seite 10 - Antispam e.V.

Wenn die Forderung unbegründet ist, dann braucht man keine Bedenken zu haben. Man hat dann auch keine Rechtspflicht, sich irgendwie zur Sache äußern zu müssen, sondern kann die Mahnpfürze ignorieren.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948

Was tun bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

